# Assassin's Creed Victory



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2014)

Dopo i rumors che erano venuti fuori questo pomerggio, Ubisoft ha confermato l'uscita del nuovo capitolo di Assassin's Creed. Il titolo del nuovo capitolo è Assassin's Creed Victory, e sarà ambientato nella Londra del XIX secolo. Al secondo post alcune immagini.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2014)

Quindi il prossimo anno esce questo?


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Lo Unity è strabuggato e annunciano questo..che intelligenza


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Lo Unity è strabuggato e annunciano questo..che intelligenza



La cosa che continuo a notare in ogni AC sono alcuni difetti tecnici, nel senso che tecnicamente il gioco spesso è poco fluido, della serie non riesci a fare con facilità una cosa che in testa tua vorresti fare e non si tratta di esser più bravi o meno bravi. Quando comincio a giocare ad un gioco è comprensibile questo, ma dopo settimane quando sono bravo continuano a persistere, significa che sono proprio problemi di fondo.
E si ripetono chiaramente ad ogni AC, perchè da questo punto di vista il gioco rimane sempre lo stesso. Ecco, a costo stiano fermi un anno sarebbe bello migliorassero questo punto di vista, solo cosi il gioco da buono/ottimo potrebbe diventare un top.

Comunque sono convinto che al secondo gioco di next gen sarà tutto molto meglio rispetto ad unity, almeno per il resto.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa che continuo a notare in ogni AC sono alcuni difetti tecnici, nel senso che tecnicamente il gioco spesso è poco fluido, della serie non riesci a fare con facilità una cosa che in testa tua vorresti fare e non si tratta di esser più bravi o meno bravi. Quando comincio a giocare ad un gioco è comprensibile questo, ma dopo settimane quando sono bravo continuano a persistere, significa che sono proprio problemi di fondo.
> E si ripetono chiaramente ad ogni AC, perchè da questo punto di vista il gioco rimane sempre lo stesso. Ecco, a costo stiano fermi un anno sarebbe bello migliorassero questo punto di vista, solo cosi il gioco da buono/ottimo potrebbe diventare un top.
> 
> Comunque sono convinto che al secondo gioco di next gen sarà tutto molto meglio rispetto ad unity, almeno per il resto.



Il denaro supera di gran lunga tutto il resto, qualità compresa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Dicembre 2014)

Sono d'accordo con Jino...ricordate il primo Assassin's Creed per PS3?? Una ciofeca mentre il capitolo successivo è stato forse il migliore della serie (per me è AC 4 il migliore).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Dicembre 2014)

Cmq questo mi gasa tantissimo!!! E' semplicemente una saga stupenda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2014)

Non ci sto capendo nulla... non è appena uscito Unity? Comunque ormai è palese che vogliono soltanto continuare a lucrare vergognosamente. Basta così, ormai la serie l'ho abbandonata con Black Flag. Virerò su altri lidi.


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2014)

Bleah, black flag manco (l'unico che ho preso) manco l'ho finito, tutto ripetitivo, sempre la solita cosa.


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il denaro supera di gran lunga tutto il resto, qualità compresa



Ma d'altronde se ne spari uno o addirittura più all'anno è naturale il prodotto non possa essere un top. Guardate la RockStar, mica fa uscire un GTA ogni anno, però s'è visto il lavoro fatto con il quinto, un lavoro fantastico. Idem si può parlare di un'altra casa come la NaughtyDog, quando manda fuori i suoi lavori che durano anni sono semplicemente spettacolari.

Per me gli AC sono fondamentalmente bei giochi, li prendo volentieri, ma non saranno mai semplicemente dei capolavori.


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bleah, black flag manco (l'unico che ho preso) manco l'ho finito, tutto ripetitivo, sempre la solita cosa.



Sull'esser ripetitivo sono d'accordo, per il gioco pure per me è il migliore della serie. Oggettivamente ha delle ambientazioni DA FAVOLA.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Sono curioso, ma dopo la delusione del Unity sono scettico.


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Non so perché ma mi da tanto di Età Vittoriana!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2015)

Ha cambiato nome, si chiamerà "Syndicate".

Sembra che tratterà le lotte operaie nella seconda rivoluzione industriale.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2015)

Syndacate non si può sentì....

Ma la Londra vittoriana...


----------



## bmb (11 Maggio 2015)

Finalmente ripropongono un prodotto di qualità. Finalmente dopo ACIII posso ricomprarlo.

Ma niente supererà ACII ed Ezio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2015)

Sarà una delusione come Unity, che a livello di trama e personaggi era confuso e noioso.

Poi dal III in poi, la storia non ha più avuto alcun filo logico


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sarà una delusione come Unity, che a livello di trama e personaggi era confuso e noioso.
> 
> Poi dal III in poi, la storia non ha più avuto alcun filo logico



Il vero problema per me è proprio la trama, non si può oggettivamente continuare a buttar li un prodotto totalmente privo di essa. Non ci sono emozioni, colpi di scena, storia: non c'è nulla!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il vero problema per me è proprio la trama, non si può oggettivamente continuare a buttar li un prodotto totalmente privo di essa. Non ci sono emozioni, colpi di scena, storia: non c'è nulla!


Pare il Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il vero problema per me è proprio la trama, non si può oggettivamente continuare a buttar li un prodotto totalmente privo di essa. Non ci sono emozioni, colpi di scena, storia: non c'è nulla!



Vero. Va bene Black Flag che la trama non era così importante visto che il bello erano altre cose.


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vero. Va bene Black Flag che la trama non era così importante visto che il bello erano altre cose.



Infatti il Black Flag a me era piaciuto, storia non entusiasmante manco li ma almeno leggeramente meglio di Unity e come dici te c'erano tante altre cose davvero belle e carine che l'hanno reso comunque un ottimo gioco. Unity invece, a parte l'ottima ricostruzione di Parigi, è un gioco assolutamente mediocre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti il Black Flag a me era piaciuto, storia non entusiasmante manco li ma almeno leggeramente meglio di Unity e come dici te c'erano tante altre cose davvero belle e carine che l'hanno reso comunque un ottimo gioco. Unity invece, a parte l'ottima ricostruzione di Parigi, è un gioco assolutamente mediocre.



Azz non me l'aspettavo. Di Rogue invece che si dice?


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Azz non me l'aspettavo. Di Rogue invece che si dice?



Non l'ho giocato, ma da quello che ho letto in giro se non altro aveva stupito rispetto ad Unity, anche se probabilmente è proprio perchè non aveva aspettative a differenza del gioco per ps4


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2015)

Domani sarà presentato ufficialmente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non l'ho giocato, ma da quello che ho letto in giro se non altro aveva stupito rispetto ad Unity, anche se probabilmente è proprio perchè non aveva aspettative a differenza del gioco per ps4



Già. È quello che ho letto anch'io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2015)

Trailer d'annuncio


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Bel trailer, ma ci mancherebbe non fosse bello quello.

Ottima l'ambientazione, come sempre in questo sono dei maestri, per quanto riguarda il gameplay sembra la solita menata, ovviamente sarà impossibile facciano peggio di Unity.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

Io non gli darò fiducia. Troppo scottato dall'esperienza Unity, ricostruzione mozzafiato di Parigi ma poi tutto il resto sviluppato con troppa superficialità. Non mi fido più di una casa che sviluppa un gioco all'anno, poi se dopo qualche mese dall'uscita vedo commenti positivi allora ci penserò.

Ah, sono convinto che questo mio pensiero lo abbiano fatto in tanti. Se falliscono con questo Victory rischiano grosso, poi si sono obbligati a fermarsi per un pò e fare un gioco veramente di alto livello. Vedremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non gli darò fiducia. Troppo scottato dall'esperienza Unity, ricostruzione mozzafiato di Parigi ma poi tutto il resto sviluppato con troppa superficialità. Non mi fido più di una casa che sviluppa un gioco all'anno, poi se dopo qualche mese dall'uscita vedo commenti positivi allora ci penserò.
> 
> Ah, sono convinto che questo mio pensiero lo abbiano fatto in tanti. Se falliscono con questo Victory rischiano grosso, poi si sono obbligati a fermarsi per un pò e fare un gioco veramente di alto livello. Vedremo.



Ormai è più facile prendere lo stesso gioco e dargli una incipriata nuova ogni anno che sviluppare giochi originali..

Capisco rientrare nei costi, ma serie come Assasin's, Call of Duty e altre sono davvero diventate patetiche..

Il problema è che finché la gente compra sempre non hanno alcun incentivo a cambiare..

Guardiamo invece giochi come Uncharted..ok è in arrivo il 4 ma il 3 è datato 2011 ovvero 5 anni di distanza...E i primi 3 per lo meno li hanno fatti ad anni intervallati..


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai è più facile prendere lo stesso gioco e dargli una incipriata nuova ogni anno che sviluppare giochi originali..
> 
> Capisco rientrare nei costi, ma serie come Assasin's, Call of Duty e altre sono davvero diventate patetiche..
> 
> ...



I primi tre Uncharted hanno avuto in ogni capitolo una crescita notevole, implementazioni e migliorie. Li avessero fatti uscire in tre anni probabilmente tutto ciò non sarebbe stato possibile. 

Per assurdo quello che critico più di tutto ad Assassin's Creed Unity è la trama, di una pochezza disarmante. Poi chiaro gli errori tecnici che perdurano da anni ai quali non ci mettono mai mano. Infine e solo infine i bug grafici, quelli per dire ci sono pure in The Witcher 3 eppure per me rimane un giocone.

Veramente prendessero la saggia decisione, pur rinunciando a tanti soldini, di fermare la saga e lavorarci come si deve al prossimo capitolo io credo sarebbe apprezzato da quasi tutti gli utenti. Io sono piuttosto convinto che al lancio questo capitolo sarà un flop, poi se il gioco è bello si sapranno riscattare i mesi successivi, se pure questa volta cannano si vedranno obbligati a staccare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2015)

Dopo Unity non comprerò più AC finché non costeranno 20€


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

L'unico AC che mi è piaciuto è il 2. Quello di Firenze. Il resto è tutto schifo per me. Ho preso la PS4 seminuova con 8 giochi ormai più di 1 anno fa ed ho un AC, non so quale sia. E' quello in cui sei un pirata. L'ho iniziato e poi l'ho buttato in un angolo, che schifo. 


Devo ancora finire BloodBorne, questo si che è un gioco serio, mica quello schifo di Assassin's Creed. Sto gioco mi assassina la voglia di giocare, altrochè.


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> L'unico AC che mi è piaciuto è il 2. Quello di Firenze. Il resto è tutto schifo per me. Ho preso la PS4 seminuova con 8 giochi ormai più di 1 anno fa ed ho un AC, non so quale sia. E' quello in cui sei un pirata. L'ho iniziato e poi l'ho buttato in un angolo, che schifo.
> 
> 
> Devo ancora finire BloodBorne, questo si che è un gioco serio, mica quello schifo di Assassin's Creed. Sto gioco mi assassina la voglia di giocare, altrochè.



Il black flag secondo me non era male, le ambientazioni (ok, sono un pò di parte perchè le adoro piratesche) fantastiche. Muoversi con la nave per mari era figo, anche se alla lunga un pò noioso. Anche li peccato per una trama come sempre cosi cosi e qualche carenza tecnica ma comunque era a mio avviso un buonissimo gioco.

E con lo Unity che sono sprofondati.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2015)

Qualcuno ha avuto il coraggio di prenderlo? Commenti? Pareri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2015)

Abbandonato a Black Flag.


----------



## mr.wolf (28 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbandonato a Black Flag.


il migliore resta il secondo, gli altri sono tutti robetta ma Black Flag era il meno peggio di sicuro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque si chiama Syndacate, non Victory

Anche io quest'anno aspetto


----------



## Jino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Nessuno ha il coraggio di prenderlo a quanto pare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eppure quest'anno sembra decisamente bello, secondo quel che si legge in giro.

Ma è normale la diffidenza, anch'io non lo prendo adesso.


----------

